# Jemand über jemand anderen kennengelernt



## lichteluz

Wie sagt man auf Spanisch zum Beispiel:
Ich habe Herrn Gabeln ueber Herrn Masal kennengelernt?
Iche freue mich auf ihre Hilfe


----------



## Tonerl

lichteluz said:


> Ich habe Herrn Gabeln ueber Herrn Masal kennengelernt


Conocí al Sr. Gabeln a través del Sr. Masal


----------



## lichteluz

Vielen Dank.


----------



## anahiseri

Auch:
por mediación del Sr.....
(vielleicht etwas gehobener)


----------



## lichteluz

anahiseri said:


> Auch:
> por mediación del Sr.....
> (vielleicht etwas gehobener)


Wow!  Auch gut zu wissen.
Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Auch:
> por mediación del Sr.....
> (vielleicht etwas gehobener)



Conocí al Sr. Gabeln por *mediación* del Sr. Masal !

Meinst du das so ?


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Conocí al Sr. Gabeln por *mediación* del Sr. Masal !
> 
> Meinst du das so ?


Ja, Entschuldigung wenn es nicht klar war.


----------



## lichteluz

anahiseri said:


> Ja, Entschuldigung wenn es nicht klar war.


Nochmals, vielen Dank. Fuer mich war's ganz klar


----------

